# Labs on Armour 1 1/4 grain Don't know if FT3 to High



## Ginav (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi - I have been on 1 1/4 grain of Armour and had new lab work done. I was wondering what your thoughts were about my levels. I am feeling much better, still a bit tired and foggy brain and thought I would be able to increase again but I'm not sure.

results from 2/10/14

TSH 1.76 (.34-5.60)

FT4 .60 (.40-1.64)

FT3 3.2 (2.3-4.2)

Thank for your help and insights! Gina


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

Actually you have room to go up on both your FT3/T4 and to go down on your TSH a bit more. You have no thyroid, so no reason why you can't push till the TSH is nearing complete suppression. If you're still having symptoms I would ask to go up a bit on your dose and see what happens.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I agree that an increase is needed. You are only 1/2 range on your FT-3 and could go up


----------



## Ginav (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you both for your responses. I was hoping I had a little more wiggle room, but needed insight from more experienced ones such as yourselves. I am not so sure I am doing my calculations correctley. When I figure the numbers am I taking .75 of the 4.2 (FT3 max range)? I'll go back over that to see what I'm doing wrong. Thanks again! Gina


----------

